# Trump FTW!



## push_up (Apr 17, 2018)

*Trump's tax cut not for everyone: 1 million Californians will owe $12 billion more next year!*

*http://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-alert/article209015539.html*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 17, 2018)

push_up said:


> *Trump's tax cut not for everyone: 1 million Californians will owe $12 billion more next year!*
> 
> *http://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-alert/article209015539.html*


"The state’s *wealthiest 1 percent*, for instance, *pay about 48 percent of the state’s personal income tax*."

That 1% won't be able to write off their state tax bill...maybe they should move to a state that has no state income tax?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 17, 2018)

Overall, most Californians should see a tax cut. The new federal law doubles the standard deduction available to all taxpayers, and it increases a child tax credit. It also slashes corporate tax rates.

Read more here: http://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-alert/article209015539.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 17, 2018)

push_up said:


> *Trump's tax cut not for everyone: 1 million Californians will owe $12 billion more next year!*
> 
> *http://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-alert/article209015539.html*


When I got my taxes done my accountant provided me with numbers for next years return based on my numbers from this return. He said that he had already completed about 250 returns and out of those 3 of them would see an increase in tax next year under the new tax plan. I'd say those are good numbers..


----------



## tenacious (Apr 18, 2018)

push_up said:


> *Trump's tax cut not for everyone: 1 million Californians will owe $12 billion more next year!*
> 
> *http://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-alert/article209015539.html*


Thanks for posting push-up.  I heard Republican's in Washington are now talking about more taxes cuts.  Doesn't that just get you excited!

Trump and the Republican's said they were going to target blue state write offs to help pay for their tax plan.  So I'm not sure why anyone in here would be surprised their taxes went up?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 18, 2018)

push_up said:


> *Trump's tax cut not for everyone: 1 million Californians will owe $12 billion more next year!*
> 
> *http://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-alert/article209015539.html*



p.s.  this article is quite eye opening and I hope people read it.  It's getting me pissed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> p.s.  this article is quite eye opening and I hope people read it.  It's getting me pissed.


What good will that do?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 18, 2018)

Since we're on the topic of the Republican's Tax Cuts... I think it's worth pointing out that once again we see tax cuts for the wealthy, doesn't translate into much of the money trickling down. 



> *It's raining stock buybacks on Wall Street -- thanks to President Trump's massive corporate tax cuts.*
> http://money.cnn.com/2018/02/16/investing/stock-buybacks-tax-law-bonuses/index.html
> 
> The White House has celebrated the tax cut bonuses unveiled by the likes of Walmart (WMT), Bank of America (BAC) and Disney (DIS).
> ...


----------



## tenacious (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What good will that do?


Ensure that rain wind or shine that I go vote...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Ensure that rain wind or shine that I go vote...


Did you vote last time? The time before that? The time before that?
2008 iz what got this whole thing started, you know?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you vote last time? The time before that? The time before that?
> 2008 iz what got this whole thing started, you know?


Seeings how Obama didn't take office til Jan 2009... kinda funny you still find a way to blame him.

Anyway it's going to be interesting to see how many Republican congressmen can hold on here in California?  They've been dealt a bad hand where at the national level the Republican leadership is sticking it to blue state tax payers- when it's blue state tax payers who elect them to office.  Something tells me the OC is going to be a little more blue this fall.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Seeings how Obama didn't take office til Jan 2009... kinda funny you still find a way to blame him.
> 
> Anyway it's going to be interesting to see how many Republican congressmen can hold on here in California?  They've been dealt a bad hand where at the national level the Republican leadership is sticking it to blue state tax payers- when it's blue state tax payers who elect them to office.  Something tells me the OC is going to be a little more blue this fall.


Who is to "blame" for Trump being elected?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who is to "blame" for Trump being elected?


Point me to the post where you're quoting "blame" from and perhaps I can help answer your question...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Point me to the post where you're quoting "blame" from and perhaps I can help answer your question...


No post, that iz me talking to you. Who iz responsible for our current commander?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No post, that iz me talking to you. Who iz responsible for our current commander?


Trump is accountable for Trump?  Not really sure where you're going with this...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Trump is accountable for Trump?  Not really sure where you're going with this...


Who is responsible for Trump being elected? Pretty simple, especially for an elite.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who is responsible for Trump being elected? Pretty simple, especially for an elite.



First let me say you say elite like it's a bad thing.  Yea I got myself educated and it opened so many doors in my life.

As to your other point perhaps you should take a second to think.  If I hire someone to work for me who I think is going to do a good job and they suck- does that make me responsible for them sucking?  Yes I would be responsible for not firing them as soon as I realized they sucked... but a lot of it's on them.
And likewise, yes Trump told a bunch of lies and got himself elected.  Does this mean I think all those people who voted for him are now responsible?  Idk if I can agree with that as hiring people, even public servants like Trump- is a bit of a crap shoot.  So I go back to what I said before- Trump is responsible for Trump.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> First let me say you say elite like it's a bad thing.  Yea I got myself educated and it opened so many doors in my life.
> 
> As to your other point perhaps you should take a second to think.  If I hire someone to work for me who I think is going to do a good job and they suck- does that make me responsible for them sucking?  Yes I would be responsible for not firing them as soon as I realized they sucked... but a lot of it's on them.
> And likewise, yes Trump told a bunch of lies and got himself elected.  Does this mean I think all those people who voted for him are now responsible?  Idk if I can agree with that as hiring people, even public servants like Trump- is a bit of a crap shoot.  So I go back to what I said before- Trump is responsible for Trump.


I thought you people said Putin got Trump elected.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Since we're on the topic of the Republican's Tax Cuts... I think it's worth pointing out that once again we see tax cuts for the wealthy, doesn't translate into much of the money trickling down.


Youʻre such an old lady


----------



## tenacious (Apr 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I thought you people said Putin got Trump elected.


Where was that said?  Maybe you can show me a link to the thread...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Where was that said?  Maybe you can show me a link to the thread...


You serious?


----------



## nononono (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Thanks for posting push-up.  I heard Republican's in Washington are now talking about more taxes cuts.  Doesn't that just get you excited!
> 
> Trump and the Republican's said they were going to target blue state write offs to help pay for their tax plan.  So I'm not sure why anyone in here would be surprised their taxes went up?



*Hell Yes !*

*That's very exciting !*

*The more I get to keep and make my OWN decisions with ....That's Exciting !!!!!*

*If you love Democrat Taxes so much just get an envelope *
*or direct deposit all your hard earned income you want to them.....*

*As for California Taxes .....I smell a " Rotting " fish regarding the posted story...*

*We will see.*


----------



## tenacious (Apr 18, 2018)

What do you know... even Republican's are starting to run away from the tax cuts.  How could this be...??
Also I love the Larry Kudlow quotes.  What a buffoon...



> *Senate GOP wary of new tax cut sequel*
> http://thehill.com/homenews/senate/383663-senate-gop-wary-of-new-tax-cut-sequel
> 
> New projections on the size of the federal deficit and the price tag of President Trump’s tax-cut law have left some Republican senators nervous about voting on another tax package before the election.
> ...


----------



## tenacious (Apr 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You serious?


No link?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 18, 2018)

They are at it again... 
Senate Republican's voting to let car dealerships gouge customers...  because according to Mitch McConnell they want "to protect consumers and job creators from needless interference by the federal bureaucracy".    After all who doesn't appreciate a consumers right to get ripped off or think that allowing dealers to make cars more expensive is going to help create more jobs...  

Yay America.  



> *Senate repeals auto-loan guidance in precedent-shattering vote*
> http://thehill.com/policy/finance/383751-senate-votes-to-repeal-cfpb-auto-loan-guidance
> 
> The Senate on Tuesday repealed a controversial Consumer Financial Protection Bureau (CFPB) decree on auto-loan financing in a vote that could set a precedent for Republicans to repeal a broad range of regulations.
> ...


----------



## Booter (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> They are at it again...
> Senate Republican's voting to let car dealerships gouge customers...  because according to Mitch McConnell they want "to protect consumers and job creators from needless interference by the federal bureaucracy".    After all who doesn't appreciate a consumers right to get ripped off or think that allowing dealers to make cars more expensive is going to help create more jobs...
> 
> Yay America.


While the article mentions race, another group that was disproportionately targeted for abuse was active duty soldiers on deployment overseas. The CFPB specifically cited the harm done to thousands upon thousands of soldiers putting their life on the line for their country.  Making America Great Again!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I thought you people said Putin got Trump elected.


So did you not read what you responded to or was it you couldn't comprehend it?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So did you not read what you responded to or was it you couldn't comprehend it?


I responded to the question TD dodged.
Im a helper and a giver.
Follow the breadcrumbs dipstick.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So did you not read what you responded to or was it you couldn't comprehend it?


Oh please....this from someone with the reading comprehension of a third grader & the reasoning power of a puppy.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I responded to the question TD dodged.
> Im a helper and a giver.
> Follow the breadcrumbs dipstick.


Question I dodged? lol 
Why is it I'm feeling it going to be hard to get you to remind us of which question it was I dodged yo...


----------



## tenacious (Apr 18, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Oh please....this from someone with the reading comprehension of a third grader & the reasoning power of a puppy.


Yawn...


----------



## nononono (Apr 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So did you not read what you responded to or was it you couldn't comprehend it?


*Is that a serious question ?*

*You Libs are down for the count intellectually.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> No link?


There goes the russian collusian hysteria?
It just went away like athletes foot after an epson salt bath?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Question I dodged? lol
> Why is it I'm feeling it going to be hard to get you to remind us of which question it was I dodged yo...


In the future it will be hard to get him to admit he was a Trump lover . . . which started Nov. 8th 2016.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who is responsible for Trump being elected? Pretty simple, especially for an elite.


This one, TD.
Who?
Putin or who?

Elitists always have an answer.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In the future it will be hard to get him to admit he was a Trump lover . . . which started Nov. 8th 2016.





Hüsker Dü said:


> In the future it will be hard to get him to admit he was a Trump lover . . . which started Nov. 8th 2016.



So sad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

_*MCCABE: HE'S LYING...*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Question I dodged? lol
> Why is it I'm feeling it going to be hard to get you to remind us of which question it was I dodged yo...


My question, are you a dodger fan?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This one, TD.
> Who?
> Putin or who?
> 
> Elitists always have an answer.


He has been running around this all day.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He has been running around this all day.


I know.
I read the fucking thread.
(we read, they get hysterical)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I know.
> I read the fucking thread.
> (we read, they get hysterical)


Funny thing, there iz more than 1 right answer, he was trying to dazzle us with his brilliance.
Gotta love the stubborn ones, he knows.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 18, 2018)

I'm just glad tenacious finally abandoned the U.S.S. Collusion.  Takes pretty tenacious character to do so.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Since we're on the topic of the Republican's Tax Cuts... I think it's worth pointing out that once again we see tax cuts for the wealthy, doesn't translate into much of the money trickling down.


All I know is I would be sering $$ back in my pocket if the new tax plan were applied to this psat return. Enough to pay for my kids club fees


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Oh please....this from someone with the reading comprehension of a third grader & the reasoning power of a puppy.


Hey now... my 6 month old Lab has bery good reasoning power. Better then Rats for sure.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Hey now... my 6 month old Lab has bery good reasoning power. Better then Rats for sure.


Bird dog?


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bird dog?


Would love it if he was. Right now I'll be satisfied with being leash trained. He does a good job of being off leash and stays in the yard when he's with me... next up will be water training.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Would love it if he was. Right now I'll be satisfied with being leash trained. He does a good job of being off leash and stays in the yard when he's with me... next up will be water training.


My son has a Brittany and it is 6 months also, he is in the middle of training it as a bird dog. It is amazing how natural they are at it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My son has a Brittany and it is 6 months also, he is in the middle of training it as a bird dog. It is amazing how natural they are at it.


Is he doing the training himself?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Is he doing the training himself?


Yes, being a firefighter so he has lots of time.
There is a training center off of the 71 and 91 where he goes, they have some birds you can buy also.
A bunch of labs over there.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, being a firefighter so he has lots of time.
> There is a training center off of the 71 and 91 where he goes, they have some birds you can buy also.
> A bunch of labs over there.


So that must be near the Archery range. Curious, did he do a Rattlesnake class? Thinking about it with my lab..


----------



## nononono (Apr 19, 2018)

*I had good luck with basic training of my dogs, leash training - heeling and not*
*charging other dogs while on a walk. The third item was truly the hardest, still is at*
*times....you gotta smack a dog once in a while. Anyone who frowns on that just*
*needs to look at how you threaten discipline with your kids. If they push the limits and*
*you don't follow thru, you just lost the battle unless you now take it to another level.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So that must be near the Archery range. Curious, did he do a Rattlesnake class? Thinking about it with my lab..


It is over there somewhere, just past I believe, no classes yet.


----------

